# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Parts of milled log

## Bros

I want to get the outside bit of hardwood logs that are cut to give a flat edge for milling. My question is do these bits have a name?
I have a hardwood mill in my area so I want to ask for the correct bit hence asking for the terminology used.

----------


## Bedford

I know them as "roundbacks"

----------


## Marc

> I want to get the outside bit of hardwood logs that are cut to give a flat edge for milling. My question is do these bits have a name?
> I have a hardwood mill in my area so I want to ask for the correct bit hence asking for the terminology used.

  If you are talking about a waste product it is cut offs or waste wood. If it is half logs or roundback from canting then, what Bedford said. 
However ... forestry terminology varies between regions and countries. Who knows what that mill calls them.
Describe what you want, they don't expect you to be a local sawyer. 
Inter would probably know. 
I would say, "The thingies left over when you make your cant" ... however this can get you in trouble.  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

A bit more terminology here. 
Wings seems to be, the waste wood when a log is split in two and then the edges (wings) sawn off.
However logs are not always sawn this way. 
In the back of my mind I had the term 'scant' ... but couldn't confirm it.  https://www.woodsolutions.com.au/woo...es/sawn-timber

----------


## Bedford

*Glossary of timber terms*https://www.nzffa.org.nz/specialty-t...-timber-terms/

----------


## Bros

Thanks, Bedfords reply showed stacks that were cut to be used for a log cabin look. I am just after some discarded pieces as my wife wants to attach orchids to them and I thought is I can get some of those bits on the cheap it should suit her. 
I thought with the right terms I wouldn’t look a goose when talking to them.

----------


## Bedford

Have a look at this at 8:40 minutes. 
Is that what you want? 
It's still a round back, the pic I posted last night was the best I could find sorta showing the shape.

----------


## Moondog55

We used to call them "Scantlings" and 40 years ago they used to be free for the taking, I doubt they are free now. The mills used to burn them as useless scrap.

----------


## intertd6

The terminology is regional and dependent on what type of saw is being used, with twin edger saws they call them wings, probably because when they cut them the tension springs them out from the log like wings on a bird, roundbacks is a fairly self descriptive term & any sawmiller would know what you were after, the only thing is good sawyers don't have roundbacks or wings waste like bedfords pic, those would have been purposely cut that thick and not sent on for further breaking down saws to get battens or stakes out of.
inter

----------


## Bros

I'm going to the mill on Monday so I will find out what they call them.

----------


## Bros

Went to the mill and the bloke there who surprised me as he was middle aged and had all his fingers and he told me they call them flitches but he said they are also known as roundbacks. 
Got what I wanted for nothing so I now know what they are called.

----------

